# My de-banned Chinese Ak-47 underfolder (LOTS OF PICS!)



## -gunut-

So as I was looking for the uncut FST and gas block to finish my Chinese conversion I ran into a guy over on akforum.net that happens to live in my neighborhood(so to speak) and has a lot of experience with conversions. For $70 I was able to get the parts (that he had refinished) and have the rifle converted. The finished product is beautiful!

Here was the process that was posted on the AKforum



gunluvver said:


> -gunut- asked me to help him deban his MAK UF. *This is how it looked at the start*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took it down to work today and finished it up. It's a Norinco AK47 Sporter that was neutered but never marked MAK90. It had been converted back to an underfolder some time back. It has an angle cut receiver, and the bayo lug and cleaning rod retainer had been removed. In this pic you can see where the tang was removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The barrel was threaded, and instead of removing the threads or welding a sleeve over them, they rolled the threads flat to keep a muzzle device from being installed. I was able to raise the threads with a die to the point of being able to hold the slant brake in place. It's a little loose, but it isn't going anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see in the pic how the plunger was peened in place. The MAK90 I did in the tutorial wasn't even drilled for the plunger. The gas block was drilled for 2 pins, later ones were only one. This gas block had the Type 2 bayo lug. You can see how crudely it was removed. Only one of the pin holes lined up when the new GB was installed, I had to drill the other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something was ground away on the bottom of the receiver. I have no idea what it was. Anybody know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The side markings are nice and clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the completed rifle. I used a Bulgy set of parts to convert my MAK. This is an East German set. I prefer the EGs as they are blued and don't have the factory number cast into the FSB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bulgy FSB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the barrel stubs you see in the last pic are going to be disassembled, blasted, and put up for sale. I'll probably keep a couple just in case more MAKs come my way.


Now here is the final conversion. What do you guys think?



















Great work!




































I am as happy as could be! Just so I know, how much would a converted Chinese underfolder be worth nowadays?


----------

